# Franky's old school Fitness 5x5 fullbody workout (linear progression)



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

The program is to be conducted 3 days per week alternating workout A&B on non-consecutive days. For example:

Week One

Day 1 - Workout A
Day 2 - Rest
Day 3 - Workout B
Day 4 - Rest
Day 5 - Workout A
Days 6 & 7 - Rest

Week Two

Day 1 - Workout B
Day 2 - Rest
Day 3 - Workout A
Day 4 - Rest
Day 5 - Workout B
Days 6 & 7 - Rest

Workout A

Squats 5x5 
Bench Press 5x5 
Bent Over Row 5x5 
Barbell Shrugs 3x8 

Tricep Extensions 3x8 
Straight Bar or Incline Curls 3x8 
Hyperextensions with plate 2x10 
Cable Crunches 3x10 


Workout B

Squats 5x5 
Deadlift 1x5 
Standing Press 5x5 
Bent Over Row (10% lighter than Workout A) 5x5 

Close Grip Bench Press 3x8 
Straight Bar or Incline Curls 3x8 
Cable Crunches 3x10 

I try to put 5lbs more EVERY time i perfom a compound mouvement,when i fail to do all reps
i Deload about 15% and rebuild from there.

What is your training program and diet?
Thanks
Frank


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

you must look great in spandex


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

My routine changes a lot Franky. Lately yard work has been part of it. One day last week I shoveled one and a half tonnes of gravel into 5 gallon buckets and carried the buckets 40 or 50 feet and dumped the buckets in the locations of my projects. I have a 4.5 km walking route that I get out on and most days when I am just laying around watching tv, I pick up dumbells every commercial break for an hour or two.

I also have a gym at work and a cool home gym machine in my basement. I try to take the Bruce Lee approach in that i am always training...which doesn't mean that I am always training but that I am always in training mode.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

At my age I prefer sex. Usually an hr or so a time....(what I used to take a while to do now takes a while to do), at least 5 times a week....we're getting old people but we're not dead, depending what and how you do it it's a good work out and there are times when you don't need a partner. Aside from some whipped cream, strawberries and chocolate sauce there's no particular equipment or special diet needed. It can be done almost anywhere and at almost any time. When everyone is finished you can fall asleep....just don't fall asleep before then. You might not loose a lot of weight but some muscles will get well toned. Depending on what you do it exercises almost every muscle in the body at the same time and covers almost everything in Franky's a & b workouts. Of course sometimes, if you're lucky, you get to lie back and someone else does almost all the work.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

mike_oxbig said:


> you must look great in spandex


I dont do gay4pay buddy, forget about it


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I do the Stronglifts 5x5 routine. Very similar schedule to the OP, many of the same exercises.

Day A is Squats, Bench Press & Barbell Rows

Day B is Squats, Overhead Press & Deadlifts

All exercises are 5x5 (five sets of five reps), but deadlifts are 1 set.

I usually finish off with some work on the chinup bar.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I do everything at home..Got that new Northern light Bench and rack from Kijiji


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Frank Fargon said:


> I do everything at home..Got that new Northern light Bench and rack from Kijiji


Same here. I got a squat rack with safety rails from Fitness Depot, along with their 300lb Olympic weight set. Flat bench. I started with just the bar for my squats (45lbs) and increase 5lbs per session. I'm at about 155lbs right now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

when I drywalled the basement last winter I put in a home gym on the other side of my music studio/jam room.

Its a pretty small space, about 13x13, so I couldn't have all the equipment I wanted ie. squat cage etc.
So it pretty much consists of a lat pull down machine, an adjustable bench, some adjustable dumbells and some cardio machines (elliptical, recumbent bike, treadmill). I made it female friendly so as to encourage my wife to use it as well. 
And of course, lots of mirrors, and a 32"tv. . Northern lights weight equipment are a great deal, and nice to know its fairly local.

Ive always been a pretty muscular guy, so for me, the challenge is managing my weight/bodyfat %. So I tend to do a lot of supersetting, and fairly high intensity workout plans.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Merlin said:


> Same here. I got a squat rack with safety rails from Fitness Depot, along with their 300lb Olympic weight set. Flat bench. I started with just the bar for my squats (45lbs) and increase 5lbs per session. I'm at about 155lbs right now.


I need to get some of those safety "spotters" and a little more weight.I just recently started this program, i'm at 135lbs squats,Will go for 145lbs today.
My days are monday-wensday-Friday. Do you do other things for your legs?


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Diablo said:


> when I drywalled the basement last winter I put in a home gym on the other side of my music studio/jam room.
> 
> Its a pretty small space, about 13x13, so I couldn't have all the equipment I wanted ie. squat cage etc.
> So it pretty much consists of a lat pull down machine, an adjustable bench, some adjustable dumbells and some cardio machines (elliptical, recumbent bike, treadmill). I made it female friendly so as to encourage my wife to use it as well.
> ...


Sound like a nice little place.I started my program by a 12 week diet without training that took me from 210lbs to 180lbs.And been on the 5x5 since the 1st of june.But i have much exp. as a "douchebag" lifter, on the Bro splits, eating 2x de prot he really needs.I'm done with dat.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I also have this Northern light calf machine


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> At my age I prefer sex. Usually an hr or so a time....(what I used to take a while to do now takes a while to do), at least 5 times a week....we're getting old people but we're not dead, depending what and how you do it it's a good work out and there are times when you don't need a partner. Aside from some whipped cream, strawberries and chocolate sauce there's no particular equipment or special diet needed. It can be done almost anywhere and at almost any time. When everyone is finished you can fall asleep....just don't fall asleep before then. You might not loose a lot of weight but some muscles will get well toned. Depending on what you do it exercises almost every muscle in the body at the same time and covers almost everything in Franky's a & b workouts. Of course sometimes, if you're lucky, you get to lie back and someone else does almost all the work.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Frank Fargon said:


> I need to get some of those safety "spotters" and a little more weight.I just recently started this program, i'm at 135lbs squats,Will go for 145lbs today.
> My days are monday-wensday-Friday. Do you do other things for your legs?


I just follow the Stronglifts 5x5 routine as is. It's plenty for my legs. My squats go down past parallel, so I get quite a workout.


----------

